# SAR Rescue Timer, my second Muhle Glashutte...



## tsteph12

Was so smitten with my recently acquired Rasmus, that I just "needed" to also have a SAR. Arrived yesterday and got bracelet sized this afternoon. Watch is so comfortable on wrist. Love it!


----------



## CM HUNTER

tsteph12 said:


> Was so smitten with my recently acquired Rasmus, that I just "needed" to also have a SAR. Arrived yesterday and got bracelet sized this afternoon. Watch is so comfortable on wrist. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1635939


Looks great! Easy enough to fall in love with Muhle's offerings to want to own more than one.


----------



## LH2

Enjoy it! The SAR has really grown on me.


----------



## tsteph12

Thank you for the replies. I am just so impressed with the SAR's build quality. This one has to be the most comfortable stainless steel sport watch I've ever worn. The lume is excellent and in my opinion, as bright as the proverbial Seiko Monster. So far, both my Rasmus and SAR seem to be quite good timekeepers.


----------



## tsteph12

Now, if I could only get my hands on one of those SAR Anniversary models...


----------



## SteamJ

tsteph12 said:


> Now, if I could only get my hands on one of those SAR Anniversary models...


Great looking watch. Congrats!

I thought about it when I was buying my Marinus GMT. You might want to try where I got my MG at Timeless Luxury Watches. Dan is great and they do list it as a stocked item on their site. If they don't have it then I'm sure Dan will let you know if he can get it.

S.A.R. Anniversary Timer | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## tantor67

So simple, I have always wanted one


----------



## tsteph12

My SAR is the most accurate mechanical movement watch I've ever owned. It has kept time since arriving Monday within +1 to 2 secs/day. Amazing!


----------



## Nokie

It looks great on the bracelet. MG makes some very underrated watches, IMHO.


----------



## acello27

I bought on of those in Munich a few years back.
Loved it. Should have kept it : (
Enjoy.


----------



## tsteph12

The honeymoon continues. I've been wearing the SAR Rescue Timer almost daily. What a wonderful all around timepiece. Highly legible, super accurate, quite comfortable, great lume, and tough as nails. Making me question the logic of keeping most of my other watches.


----------



## dhtjr

Love that watch. And looks like it would fit fine on my small wrist. The only potential concern for me is the long-term durability of the rubber bezel. I seem to recall a few IWC Galapagos owners that had issues with the rubber bezel not holding up well. But perhaps those were isolated cases and my worry is unwarranted.


----------



## tsteph12

dhtjr said:


> Love that watch. And looks like it would fit fine on my small wrist. The only potential concern for me is the long-term durability of the rubber bezel. I seem to recall a few IWC Galapagos owners that had issues with the rubber bezel not holding up well. But perhaps those were isolated cases and my worry is unwarranted.


The rubber bezel and bracelet inlays seem very hard. Unable to notice any depression at all with local pressure applied.


----------



## Quotron

dhtjr said:


> Love that watch. And looks like it would fit fine on my small wrist. The only potential concern for me is the long-term durability of the rubber bezel. I seem to recall a few IWC Galapagos owners that had issues with the rubber bezel not holding up well. But perhaps those were isolated cases and my worry is unwarranted.












10 year old example, used by German SAR

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.432562810136493.97613.312206252172150&type=1


----------



## DaveandStu

tsteph12 said:


> The honeymoon continues. I've been wearing the SAR Rescue Timer almost daily. What a wonderful all around timepiece. Highly legible, super accurate, quite comfortable, great lume, and tough as nails. Making me question the logic of keeping most of my other watches.
> 
> View attachment 1692226


I'd hold off on that decision for a while.....my money is you will need to rotate to appreciate...all the best Dave


----------



## StufflerMike

...and it does not crack under water....

From a former post:

"Mühle doesn´t claim that the Mühle Search and Rescue is a dive watch according to ISO, DIN or whatever. On the other hand: It does´t crack under water.

The Mühle SAR Timer was tested by the crew members of 51 SAR-vessels. All test sheets haven been evaluated by the Mühle team.
The maximum result of the test could have been 5100 points, the watch received 4263 point, which is a level of 83,5%.

Test categories have been: case, strap & clasp, dial, movement, wearing characteristics.
The category "Case" for example had sub categories: crystal, screwed back, density.

And the results have been:

Case: 98, 4 points of 100

The subcategories crystal, screwed back and density fetched 99 points

Strap & clasp: 77,9 points

Main reason was that the test persons sized the rubber strap by themselves and most of them didn´t follow the principle they follow in real life: "May there always be (a few inches of) water beneath your keel." They sized it exactly to their wrist. The other reason was that the clasp wasn´t working very well, that´s why Mühle changed the clasp immediately.

Dial: 89,2 points

Movement: 87,3 points

Wearing: 81,5 points

Total result: 83,5 of 100 points "


----------



## CM HUNTER

Yeah, too much is made of a watch being a "real" dive watch on the dive watch forum.

IMO, in these modern times, if you're just using the bezel on a dive watch when you go scuba diving, then you are not really a professional diver. So, really doesn't matter if a countdown bezel is present or not. If a watch has underwater credentials then it has underwater credentials. Watches like the SAR that are actually used in adverse conditions on a daily basis and proves themselves, get way more respect from me than a piece will just because it has a bezel on it.


----------



## flintsghost

CM HUNTER said:


> Yeah, too much is made of a watch being a "real" dive watch on the dive watch forum.
> 
> IMO, in these modern times, if you're just using the bezel on a dive watch when you go scuba diving, then you are not really a professional diver. So, really doesn't matter if a countdown bezel is present or not. If a watch has underwater credentials then it has underwater credentials. Watches like the SAR that are actually used in adverse conditions on a daily basis and proves themselves, get way more respect from me than a piece will just because it has a bezel on it.


Dive watches aren't for "professional divers." 99.999% of all people diving world wide are sport not professional divers. In this day and time very few divers rely on something as low tech as a watch to track their bottom time. They use computers which are capable of multi tasking and telling you decompression stops and times if needed. Dive watches are more a style of watch that has evolved as a fashion accessory, for a lot of people...many of which have never been any deeper into the water than the deep end of an indoor pool, if that. However a timing bezel can easily serve as a timing accessory to keep track of elapsed time for a variety of activities. The SAR was not designed as a diving watch but rather a water proof watch for people who work in and around rough water.


----------



## rationaltime

Mühle-Glashütte did offer a version called the rescue timer 
with rotating bezel and a choice of black or white dial.








Apparently those did not sell well, because only the SAR version
is still available.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## David Woo

tsteph12 said:


> Now, if I could only get my hands on one of those SAR Anniversary models...


Feldmar in LA had one a little while ago.


----------



## tsteph12

David Woo said:


> Feldmar in LA had one a little while ago.


Thanks David. I'll give them a call.


----------



## DonQuixote

Those look seriously resilient. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Kisara

dhtjr said:


> The only potential concern for me is the long-term durability of the rubber bezel.


My SAR is from 2007 or 2008, and the rubber bezel is intact and tight. No issues or worries...


----------



## tsteph12

A most wonderful timepiece, to be sure. Still own mine as originally posted on this thread. I do plan on keeping indefinitely, which for me is saying something, considering my consummate flipping modus operandi.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Looking at these shots makes me regret flipping my SAR. I may have have to acquire another one in the future.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Looking at these shots makes me regret flipping my SAR. I may have have to acquire another one in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Super watch and hope you find another at some point. I've mostly been wearing mine alternating between the Omega Railmaster and Oris ProPilot date.


----------



## David Woo

so which dial is older, the 100 atm or the 1000 m?

just found it on an older post, the 1000 m is the older version.


----------



## wbugger1

Does the crown, crowd your wrist or poke you during use?


----------



## tsteph12

wbugger1 said:


> Does the crown, crowd your wrist or poke you during use?


Not at all. The SAR Rescue Timer is one of the most comfortable watches I've ever worn.


----------

